
ASP.NET Core – More Requests Served per Second - jguegant
http://web.ageofascent.com/asp-net-core-exeeds-1-15-million-requests-12-6-gbps/
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11128756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11128756)

